# 2002 Outback 25Rss



## OutbackGirls (Feb 19, 2013)

Moved up to a 2010 Outback 260FL and need to sell our first *Outback 2002 25RSS*. It is very well maintained and everything works except the C D player part of the stereo. We have had so much fun with this camper but just needed more space. It is simple to set up and take down. We added a power hitch jack. Rearranged gas tanks on front hitch for more room. It's extremely clean and we are 2nd owners. No smoking, no pets, no kids. We latch up bottom bunk for storage space and use top bunk for even more storage.

Weight 4425, Weight distribution hook up, Sway bar included

Asking $9,500 OBO. Make me an offer and we will talk. Must sell soon as the newer Outback is being stored at a friend's home. My driveway will only hold one trailer. Please contact me through email contact link on profile.


----------



## Mr. C (May 19, 2006)

OutbackGirls said:


> Moved up to a 2010 Outback 260FL and need to sell our first *Outback 2002 25RSS*. It is very well maintained and everything works except the C D player part of the stereo. We have had so much fun with this camper but just needed more space. It is simple to set up and take down. We added a power hitch jack. Rearranged gas tanks on front hitch for more room. It's extremely clean and we are 2nd owners. No smoking, no pets, no kids. We latch up bottom bunk for storage space and use top bunk for even more storage.
> 
> Weight 4425, Weight distribution hook up, Sway bar included
> 
> Asking $9,500 OBO. Make me an offer and we will talk. Must sell soon as the newer Outback is being stored at a friend's home. My driveway will only hold one trailer. Please contact me through email contact link on profile.


----------

